# Τελικά πότε προλάβαιναν να τρώνε βαλανίδια;



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

*35,000-year-old flute is oldest known musical instrument*

The discovery, reported in the journal Nature, suggests that the first humans to occupy Europe had a fairly sophisticated culture. The instrument was excavated from a cave in Germany.

Άρθρο στους LA Times


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

Ξεχώρισα την εξής ενδιαφέρουσα φράση: "Every single society we know of has music. The more widespread a characteristic is today, the more likely it is to spread back into the past.", με πολλαπλές συνέπειες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Ορίστε και το Ur-Knochenflöte (κοκάλινη φλογέρα) από το οστό της πτέρυγας ενός όρνιου (Gyps fulvus) που ανασκάφηκε στο σπήλαιο Hohle Fels (από εδώ):






The wing bone of a griffon vulture with five precisely drilled holes in it is the oldest known musical instrument, a 35,000-year-old relic of an early human society that drank beer, played flute and drums and danced around the campfire on cold winter evenings, researchers said Wednesday. [...] the first humans to occupy Europe had a fairly sophisticated culture, complete with alcohol, adornments, art objects and music.

Όσο για τα βαλανίδια, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλός μεζές για την μπίρα (εκτός αν τα δούμε σαν ξηρούς καρπούς), αλλά για να έχουν τέχνη, μπίρα, μουσική και χορό κι επειδή μιλάμε για τη Γερμανία, υποψιάζομαι ότι μάλλον κανένα Ur-Wurst θα συνόδευε τις μπιρίτσες τους... Αν βρουν και καμιά τούμπα, τότε εκεί πρέπει να αναζητηθούν οι απαρχές του Oktoberfest!  
Απίστευτοι οι Γερμανοί: έχουν ανακοινώσει από τώρα τις ημερομηνίες του Oktoberfest μέχρι το 2015!

Πάντως, για τη Λίθινη Εποχή έχει ήδη τεκμηριώσει τα πάντα όλα [sic] ο Μελ Μπρουκς στην _Τρελή Ιστορία του Κόσμου #1_, σε αφήγηση του μεγάλου Orson Welles. Η γένεση της μουσικής: 






Edit 1-4-2015: Στα ιταλικά και χωρίς Όρσον, γιατί εκείνο το βιντεάκι πάει πια.


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2009)

Με εντυπωσιάζει, στη φωτογραφία που παραθέτεις, ότι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρύπες είναι 3,5 εκατοστά, όταν σήμερα σε μια φλογέρα Hohner είναι 2-2,5 εκατοστά, και όταν ξέρουμε ότι τότε οι άνθρωποι ήταν πολύ πιο κοντοί, με μικρότερα δάχτυλα! Στο ωραίο λινκ που δίνεις δεν εξετάζεται αυτό το ζήτημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Με εντυπωσιάζει, στη φωτογραφία που παραθέτεις, ότι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρύπες είναι 3,5 εκατοστά, όταν σήμερα σε μια φλογέρα Hohner είναι 2-2,5 εκατοστά, και όταν ξέρουμε ότι τότε οι άνθρωποι ήταν πολύ πιο κοντοί, με μικρότερα δάχτυλα! Στο ωραίο λινκ που δίνεις δεν εξετάζεται αυτό το ζήτημα.



Κώστα, κι εδώ γύρω στα 2 εκ φαίνεται η απόσταση (τουλάχιστον στο κεντρικό-edit), το άσπρο στην κλίμακα της μεγάλης φωτο είναι το 1 εκ, μην μπερδεύεσαι! :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2009)

Δόκτωρ, δε νομίζω ότι μπερδεύομαι. Πήρα το χάρακα και μέτρησα στην αριστερή λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας την απόσταση από κέντρο σε κέντρο τρύπας, και είναι 3,50 εκατ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2009)

Κι εμένα που τύπωσα τη φωτο μου έβγαιναν 2,5 εκ αριστερά από κέντρο σε κέντρο, αλλά το 1 εκ της κλίμακας στην εκτύπωσή μου είναι 0,80 (για να μάθω να μην διπλοελέγχω!)


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2009)

Λες να έπαιζαν δάχτυλο παρά δάχτυλο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Με εντυπωσιάζει, στη φωτογραφία που παραθέτεις, ότι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρύπες είναι 3,5 εκατοστά, όταν σήμερα σε μια φλογέρα Hohner είναι 2-2,5 εκατοστά, και όταν ξέρουμε ότι τότε οι άνθρωποι ήταν πολύ πιο κοντοί, με μικρότερα δάχτυλα! Στο ωραίο λινκ που δίνεις δεν εξετάζεται αυτό το ζήτημα.


 
Έχεις δίκιο, Κώστα. Σε μια πρόχειρη επαλήθευση του μεγεθυσμένου τμήματος στη μεγάλη φωτο που έχει η ιστοσελίδα, στο Corel που έχει έτοιμο εργαλείο διαστασιολόγησης, η κλίμακα του 1 cm βγαίνει 25 mm, ενώ η απόσταση ανάμεσα στις τρύπες 85 mm. Τελικά, δηλαδή, οι τρύπες απέχουν 3,4 εκ. μεταξύ τους... 



Costas said:


> Λες να έπαιζαν δάχτυλο παρά δάχτυλο;


Θαύμα; Μήπως ένας φυσούσε κι άλλοι δυο έκλειναν τις τρύπες; Μήπως ήταν μεν πιο κοντοί αλλά είχαν λίγο μακρύτερα δάχτυλα, καθώς εξελικτικά ήταν πιο κοντά στα πρωτεύοντα; Και έχουν τα πρωτεύοντα μακρύτερα δάχτυλα από τον άνθρωπο; Και πώς και δεν το αντιλήφθηκαν οι αρχαιολόγοι που ανακάλυψαν τη φλογέρα; Μήπως το αντιλήφθηκαν και δεν το αναφέρουν; Λέτε να ήταν _δάκτυλοι_ των Ελ;  Ή μήπως το Hohle Fels ήταν το Area 51 της εποχής εκείνης;
Για τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά και άλλα ανεξήγητα ερωτήματα, δείτε την ταινία μας "Μυστήριο στη Σπηλιά με τις Φλογέρες". Αυτό το καλοκαίρι, σε σπήλαια κοντά σας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Λες να έπαιζαν δάχτυλο παρά δάχτυλο;



Γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο; Δυστυχώς οι μουσικές μου δεξιότητες είναι χειρότερες και από τις τοπογραφικές...


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2009)

Γιατί όχι; Δείκτης - παράμεσος. Την πέμπτη τρύπα κάπως θα τη βολέψουμε, με το μικρό δάχτυλο. Λογικά, το θέμα δεν μπορεί να μην εξετάζεται στην κύρια δημοσίευση του αρχαιολόγου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2009)

Όπως θα καταλάβατε, είμαι επηρεασμένος από το απόσπασμα του Μελ Μπρουκς παραπάνω...
Τα στοιχεία που δίνει το άρθρο για το μέγεθος και την κατασκευή της φλογέρας:
The preserved portion of the bone flute from Hohle Fels has a length of 21.8 cm and a diameter of about 8 mm. The flute preserves five finger holes. The surfaces of the flute and the structure of the bone are in excellent condition and reveal many details about the manufacture of the flute. The maker carved two deep, V-shaped notches into one end of the instrument, presumably to form the proximal end of the flute into which the musician blew.

Η εξήγηση που δίνει ο Κώστας (δάχτυλο παρά δάχτυλο) είναι μάλλον η πιο πιθανή. Εξάλλου, στη φλογέρα (και σήμερα) _οκτώ_ δάχτυλα παίζουν. Μόνο οι αντίχειρες είναι από πίσω για να τη συγκρατούν. Παιδιά όταν πρωτοπιάνουν τη φλογέρα, δεν βάζουν σχεδόν ποτέ όλα τα δάχτυλα στις τρύπες (αν δείτε κανένα, κατευθείαν στο ωδείο!) Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο πρόγονός μας μπορεί να έπαιζε φλογέρα, αλλά την επιδεξιότητα δεν την έπαιζε ακόμη στα... δάχτυλα. 
Πάντως, από Σεπτέμβρη:
The flutes from the caves of the Swabian Jura constitute a key part a major exhibit in Stuttgart entitled Ice Age Art and Culture, which will run from September 18, 2009 – January 10, 2010.


----------

